# Powerpoint Presentations



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Can we post power point presentations here?

Any good free converters to convert power point to video? I tried E.M. Powerpoint converter, and the video is small and the sound is hollow and soft........

Help


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Can we post power point presentations here?
> 
> Any good free converters to convert power point to video? I tried E.M. Powerpoint converter, and the video is small and the sound is hollow and soft........
> 
> Help


Any Help?????

I made a powerpoint of our trips since becoming outbackers........i want to be able to post as a presentation or convert to video for applications such as facebook. I will create sa page and post it on my website and can link to it, but i would like to get it on other applications.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Can we post power point presentations here?
> 
> Any good free converters to convert power point to video? I tried E.M. Powerpoint converter, and the video is small and the sound is hollow and soft........
> 
> Help


Any Help?????

I made a powerpoint of our trips since becoming outbackers........i want to be able to post as a presentation or convert to video for applications such as facebook. I will create sa page and post it on my website and can link to it, but i would like to get it on other applications.
[/quote]
You can save the powerpoint as a webpage... I've never turned one into a video... Not a bad idea as it would help keep the presentations at work on schedule.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> ..... keep the presentations at work on schedule.


I don't think that is possible - - ANYWHERE!

In fact, I do believe it is so written, in that secret executive handbook which teaches ALL executives how to make the workers' lives particularly unproductive and over-stressed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Converting to "video" isn't the right process for the web...converting to "flash" is the correct process..

http://www.authorgen.com/authorpoint-lite-free/powerpoint-to-flash-converter.aspx


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

You can also convert them to PDF's using CutePDF, a free program which works similarly to the much more expensive Adobe Acrobat. Just about any computer format can view PDF's (and most of those viewers are totally free as well).


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

raynardo said:


> You can also convert them to PDF's using CutePDF, a free program which works similarly to the much more expensive Adobe Acrobat. Just about any computer format can view PDF's (and most of those viewers are totally free as well).


I use cute pdf, but that will not do the sound will it???

I am using this author pooint and it has worked....but the first slide starts with sound then stops and doesn't transition.........i can click the next frame and then the slide transitioning works fine.....but no sound


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Umm...it may be just me but I get more than enough mind melting power point presentations as it is at work. Power point on Outbackers???

-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you are trying to do a slideshow with music, I'd highly recommend Photoelements. Its a watered down version of Photoshop and a photo organizer in one. You just pick the pictures, can set duration, pick music and it creates everything for you. You can even burn it onto a DVD to give to friends and family. Very convenient!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Umm...it may be just me but I get more than enough mind melting power point presentations as it is at work. Power point on Outbackers???
> 
> -CC


Basically a slide show with music is all that i created........ My 5th grader wanted to do a power point for a "me Bag" they had to share in their class........ basically bring in items that fit in a paper bag that show who and what you are, he got permission to do a pwer point and put his flash stick in "the bag".

I needed to show him how to do a presentation, so if figured why not do one of camping in our new camper as an example.........thus i have a son who now knows how to do it, and i have a nice slide show i want to share


----------



## RGLang (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey Bud, Have you tried Microsoft movie maker. They keep improving it and it is still free. All you need is windows media player to view it. I don't know if you can convert from power point or not. I don't think so. 
Rich


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

clarkely said:


> I use cute pdf, but that will not do the sound will it???


Nope, no sound in a PDF.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

raynardo said:


> I use cute pdf, but that will not do the sound will it???


Nope, no sound in a PDF.
[/quote]

You can add sound to a PDF, but you need to have the full version.

See the link below for info on how to do this.
http://www.adobe.com/designcenter/tutorials/flashpdf/


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I use Flickr to archive photos (and videos) and create slideshows. I can then post a link in Outbackers to the slideshow, or include the link in an email and send it to friends and family. That way, nobody has to download a large file. And I don't think you can post a large file here.

The only drawback is that you cannot add music to the Flickr slideshows. I posed that question to the website and they said that currently, it is not possible. But the website is fee (with limited storage), or you can buy a larger space. In my case, the larger(or "Pro")Flickr space comes free with my AT&T internet service.

Here is an example, from our vacation to Glacier NP, a few years back: 2007 Family Vacation to Glacier NP, Arches NP, and Canyonlands NP

Mike


----------

